# Highgrade Seeds anyone?



## SkunkPatronus (Nov 1, 2009)

hxxp://www.highgrade-seeds.com/seedlist.html

Anyone ever shop here?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Nov 2, 2009)

I have a friend thats gotten a couple strains from there. Ordered 10 each time and sent 3 to 5 freebes with each.
Has gotten every order. Very stealth.
I tried the White Russian and AK.
WR is a heavy. Pounding buzz.
The AK was a 10 in potency. Probable the strongest bud Ive ever had. Better than its Serious Seeds sister.

Cant go wrong trying them. Will reship for any reason.
PM me if you use them so I can follow any journal you start with them.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Nov 2, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> I have a friend thats gotten a couple strains from there. Ordered 10 each time and sent 3 to 5 freebes with each.
> Has gotten every order. Very stealth.
> I tried the White Russian and AK.
> WR is a heavy. Pounding buzz.
> ...


 
WOW, I'll buy some, thanks a bunch for the info.  I will post a grow and smoke report on any that i get, i don't do journals or post pics (bit paranoid i guess) but i'd be happy to post a written report like i have on a few others.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Nov 2, 2009)

Glad your going to try them. And keep me posted with what you get and all.
Great company. They have a forum where you can talk to their people direct and journals there where you can read up and see them before you order.

I want to try that NL5 Black Ice and Black Pearl. But my hands are tied and Im stuck with Dwarf Autos (plants under 20 inches) at the moment.


----------



## brushybill (Nov 2, 2009)

i grew the white russian and the purple cindy outdoors with great results, i was also happy with the service and stealth packaging


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi,

I recently got back into growing last spring after a several year hiatus.  I got started by getting clones from a friend of a friend and he had grown the 3 strains from seeds that he bought at highgradeseeds.com.  I can't vouch for their customer service or anything about the order but they definitely sell some top notch genetics imho.  I have a White Widow, a slightly sativa dom cross called Avalanche and best of the three is a strain called Poison Afghan.  The Poison Afghan is silly good...  It's South African Poison Durban x Afghan.  I used to not think that genetics had THAT much to do with it because all my grows have been very nice for a long time but then along came Poison Afghan and it has me getting seeds left and right in search of more strains like THAT...   The Avalanche is a solid strain too...  very fruity taste and smell and for a wirey sativa dom plant with very little leaves other than around the very heavy buds.  The WW is a very heavy pheno.  I grew it in a 10gal pot with a 1K along with the PA in another 10gal pot.  The WW yielded 7.7 oz and the PA 5.7 oz.  I don't know much about the company but I can vouch for the genetics in my garden...:aok:

Peace!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 2, 2009)

aaaaaahhhhhh man *drools* last time i had blue hawaiin it was 75 bucks an 1/8th from a medi shop one of the best tastng strains right under cottonkandy


----------



## trophy_1 (Nov 4, 2009)

I too ordered from Highgrade.  Ordered 10 purple cindy got 13.  Smooth transaction got the seeds in about 10 business days.

Very reasonable prices.

The purple cindy is the most potent I've ever smoked.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm thinking Purple Cindy and AK-47 and Big Blue and Kona Gold and Blue Widow and Electric Fruit Punch and Blue Hawaiian and Black Ice.. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 5, 2009)

their genetics are the best joke in the world. dont waste your time.

jmo, tried there garbage once and it hermied like a champ.


----------

